# Recommendations and tips



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I realized that I need a dry cleaner (or at least some place where to iron my clothes) 
I read in a previous post that I can give my clothes to the person who is in charge of the building where I am living, if so, how much should I pay him for his services? and about what are the prices of: ironing, dry cleaning?

Another thing, I need some sort of waxing and a hair cut... I have seen many hair studios, but I haven't dared to enter and ask for the services. and plus what prices should I expect?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Your bowab will take your clothes and deliver them back for a tip.. the dry cleaning and ironing is priced separately you could find your own man to iron and take your clothes direct, once you get to know him you can phone for a pick up a delivery.. don't forget to tip the guy who comes for the clothes.


Prices vary from hairdresser to hairdresser.. just go in and ask the price.
The bigger brighter cleaner salons are more expensive.
Friends down in Maadi tell me that the places they visit are on a par price wise with the UK.

I use a local hairdresser and must say he always gives me a great cut and a good price.. I will pay more than an Egyptian but I don't pay UK price but I have been going to him for years so I am a loyal client.

Waxing is fine at the little local salon.. they are doing it constantly so they are quick.
If you get threading done I would take my own thread as they tend to just throw it in their work box which is not always what you would call hygienic .. a sore face is the last thing you need.

Maiden


----------

